

New Google search result page omits page content snippets? - makmanalp
http://i.imgur.com/4PMjdRn.jpg

======
nemothekid
I've noticed this as well, pretty frustrating

~~~
makmanalp
I think it's part of an experiment, not everyone I know got it, and I don't
have it on different accounts or when I log out.

